
Hipchat-Maker Atlassian Prices IPO at $21 - testrun
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/09/hipchat-maker-atlassian-prices-ipo-at-21/
======
rlalwani
Most people don't know Atlassian - they know JIRA.

------
stinger
hipchat-maker? really! they acquired that product. i think atlassian is more
known for JIRA, etc.

